# My BMW 535d..



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Had my new daily for a few months now and im very impressed with the car out of the box..no wonder the cops like to use them as they are quite stable under speed and have lots of room..for a barge..
Here she is when i got her..

I use her to commute from Liverpool to Aberdeen, which gives me plenty of time on the m-ways to enjoy the scenery and play with the odd journeyman.
Although i was pleased with most aspects of the car i wanted to introduce a few touches for aesthetics and speed.
As with all my cars i have changed the plate to come in line with the RUL theme..

Ive also had all the rear windows mid-tinted for that privacy look..no pics, sorry.
The OEM angel eyes were orange and i prefer white..so that was sorted..

50/50

Finished look..

Next up was the driving lamps which were halogens from the factory, but now xenons sit in there place as i didnt feel i was getting good enough light at night as that M74/M6 can be very dark..

unfortunately the bumper has to come off for the install..
Testing..

Next up was the stance, as it sits a little high so it was lowered with Eibachs 25mm springs all round..


Finally a remap..
The limiting factor on the 535 is the gearbox, which, reading up on the beemer forums is good for 500lb/ft before you are hitting the limits of the box.
Roll on Stage 2 map after removing the DPF, CAT and installing a K&N panel filter.
OEM figures are approx 281bhp & 430lb/ft, now im running approx 330bhp and 500lb/ft.

I am now very pleased with the look and drive (apart from the wheels, which maybe due an upgrade when the tyres wear out)
Steve


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice Steve

I had an M Sport variant a few years back & really enjoyed it. Had a DMS remap & was outputting similar figures to those you quote. Was a real sleeper & scared many a hot hatch. Was also where i 1st experienced HUD & since then have always been a fan.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks good Steve and quick I bet


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like i may be tipping up to the RR in it as time is running out to get my parts back from HPA in time.
It does shift along somewhat..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Got the mota on the rollers at the weekend and ended up with decent numbers for a smoker..
347bhp and 536lb/ft
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Awesome figures mate, must be really quick on the road!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> Awesome figures mate, must be really quick on the road!


Cheers, it's a big barge like yours and that torque does push you along..
Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Very impressive, as others have said must be preety quick.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hark said:


> Very impressive, as others have said must be preety quick.


The numbers have room to go up but the tranny will go down..which I'm not prepared to let happen on another of my collection as there isn't a quick fix for the BM.
Steve


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

they are good cars.

The vacuum pipe system is not great as it trails all over the hot turbo's etc.

They become brittle, so if you have turbo issues (I hope you don't) keep that in mind. Might save you a bit of time & money. :wink:

They are absolutely immense when mapped


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers for the info, I will get it looked at during the next intermediate service.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

is it a auto ? if so how does it compare to the dsg/s tronic boxes? nice car btw


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> is it a auto ? if so how does it compare to the dsg/s tronic boxes? nice car btw


It is an auto of the old garden type variety and is nothing compared to the DSG/S-Tronic as they are twin clutch types.
The F series type Beemers have now incorporaed BMWs version of the twin clutch known as DCT into some of their models, which are very similar to the VAG offering.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Cheers for that, I've looked at other autos merc 7g etc, but always heard they aren't as good as vag ones, I'm contemplating getting the clutches done in mine near the end of the year to stop the delay of death a bit, but then if the box is off its worth doing the chains I guess and it just turns into a lot of money :/ that's some good power you're getting out of your beemer though, what's the mpg like on a normal drive?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> Cheers for that, I've looked at other autos merc 7g etc, but always heard they aren't as good as vag ones, I'm contemplating getting the clutches done in mine near the end of the year to stop the delay of death a bit, but then if the box is off its worth doing the chains I guess and it just turns into a lot of money :/ that's some good power you're getting out of your beemer though, what's the mpg like on a normal drive?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


All the big manufacturers are incorporating the dual clutches into their new setups now..merc, bm, vag, volvo and porsche.
Its the way the industry has gone for some reason as autos are the future and manuals will become an option in the future.
If your doing clutch and chains, consider giving Autograph (tarleton) the chance to quote as theyve done mine a few times and currently Cupraboy.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice will do, yeah it's all going auto now but I still hear a lot about failures, they all seem to have issues with equivalent of the mechtronic unit, I'll probably wait a while before getting the plates done and just do a dsg service for the time being

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> Nice will do, yeah it's all going auto now but I still hear a lot about failures, they all seem to have issues with equivalent of the mechtronic unit, I'll probably wait a while before getting the plates done and just do a dsg service for the time being
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


Maybe worth checking out manufacturers warranties on mechatronic units and as they get better warranties are becoming longer.
Not saying i will be changing my mota anytime soon but i will looking at DCT/DSG/S-Tronic & PDK on my next performance diesel as the gear changing lag is the only issue i have on these oil burners.
Unfortunately, price is stopping me from changing for now, but in a year or two i may be in the market for an upgrade.
Steve


----------

